# Photography Networking - HCMC, Vietnam



## dorje4711 (May 6, 2007)

We love travelling. We love taking photos. We love to witness and freeze the moments in our life. 

We live in HCMC, a city that is full of vigour. 

We would like to look for more photography-lovers to organize one Photography Club in Saigon. 

If you are interested, please contact me by email nicolfeng@hotmail.com or by my cell phone (09-3817-3480).

You can also check our website www.mattfergusonphotography.com and any comments are welcome.


Nicole


----------



## Lane N (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi there,
Nice to meet you. but unfortunately, I live in the Mekong. So if you want to come here someday then drop me a message or email me at : Nhanphotors@gmail.com
Wow, I just saw this thread was posted in 2007, but haven't received a reply. So Look forward to see your message. 
Have a nice weekend.


----------

